
Do You Know What Drowning Looks Like? (It doesn't look like drowning) - georgecmu
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/196538.php
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Can't check from here, but this looks like a duplicate:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1492835>

Many, _many_ comments there.

~~~
georgecmu
Yes, they're different articles by contents, but recap a lot of the same
points (and probably are based on the same source).

